# Adobe Photoshop CS2 Training Video Workshop



## Curious Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

*Adobe Photoshop CS2 Training Video Workshop*

L01 ADOBE BRIDGE 13:05
L01_T01 Navigating Bridge & Layout
L01_T02 Changing Modes & Workspaces
L01_T03 Rating & Labeling Images
L01_T04 Searching & Saving Collections
L01_T05 Using the Bridge Slide Show View

02 THE POWER TO CREATE 26:39
L02_T01 Using the Vanishing Point Filter
L02_T02 Cloning on Multiple Planes
L02_T03 Using the Transform Tool
L02_T04 Creating & Working with Smart Objects
L02_T05 Using Smart Guides & Duplicating Objects
L02_T06 Selecting Multiple Layers
L02_T07 Turning Vectors into Smart Objects
L02_T08 Distorting Images with Warp

L03 THE POWER TO CORRECT 19:45
L03_T01 Using the Lens Correction Filter
L03_T02 Using the Reduce Noise Filter
L03_T03 Working with High Dynamic Range Images
L03_T04 Previewing Options & HDR Conversion
L03_T05 Using the Smart Sharpen Filter

L04 CUSTOMIZE & ACCELERATE 16:55
L04_T01 Customizing Menus & Workspaces
L04_T02 Using the Spot Healing Brush & Red Eye Tool
L04_T03 Exploring New Features in Camera Raw
L04_T04 Synchronizing in Camera Raw
L04_T05 Saving Images from Camera Raw
L04_T06 Using the Image Processor
L04_T07 Final Comments

DOWNLOAD

```
*download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/magic/totaltraining/win/pscs2_videoworkshop.zip
```


----------



## goobimama (Apr 30, 2005)

maybe digit could include this in their DVD. I suppose its quite legal....Also, thanks for the link.


----------



## Curious Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Please Note:
After downloading, extract all files into a new folder.
Run VPSCS2.exe.Thats all.


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 1, 2005)

It's size is so big that Flashget started mallocing disk space!!! 501MB!

Please include it in the DVD!!


----------



## koolbluez (May 1, 2005)

DIGIT DVD...


----------



## nishanth_che (May 3, 2005)

**_____________________________________**

Excellent tutorials...worth downloading.Thanx for posting the link


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (May 5, 2005)

What is Adobe Photoshop CS2 
when Adobe Photoshop 5.0
and 5.5 , 6.0  and 7 released


and when it was Adobe Photoshop CS2 
released

I want to know because i can know the invertal photoshop versions is released

thanks


----------



## Curious Guest (May 5, 2005)

It is Adobe Photoshop Creative Suite Version 9.0


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 7, 2006)

yes on dvd plz digit


----------



## dreams (Jan 8, 2006)

I hv all 3 Video Tutorials.. For Adobe Photoshop CS, CS2 Standard Edition and CS2 Premium Edition..

They all rocks..


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jan 29, 2006)

Was it included in the DVD ???

If yes.... Which One ?

If no ... WHY ???


----------



## anand (May 8, 2006)

i want know more about Adobe Photoshop CS


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 8, 2006)

It is a huge file. My bandwidth is limited. I would sugest to Digit to include this in their DVD/|CD


----------

